# White chocolate and raspberry mousse



## Ishbel (Mar 23, 2005)

Recipe from Leith's Cookery School, London

This will make enough for 4 glasses

3 tablespoons water
2 teaspoons powdered gelatine
6 oz/170g white chocolate (good quality) chopped
3/4 pt/425ml  double cream
1 egg white
1 punnet of fresh raspberries (at the moment ours are imports from Spain)

Grated white or dark chocolate to serve

Place the water in a very small saucepan.  Sprinkle over the gelatine and leave to stand until spongy in texture

Meanwhile, place the chocolate and cream in a bowl, placed over, not IN a pan of simmering water.  Stir occasionally until all the chocolate has melted (white chocolate can overheat really easily, so take care when melting that the bowl gets no hotter than necessary!)  Remove from the heat.

Dissolve the gelatine over a very gentle heat and, when clear, add to the chocolate and cream.  Allow to cool slightly, stirring occasionally to ensure that a skin does not form.

Whisk the egg white until stiff but not dry.

When the chocolate mixture is beginning to set, fold in the raspberries and whisked egg white.

Turn into tall glasses and refrigerate until set.

Just before serving, scatter some grated white or dark chocolate over the mousses.  Serve with some thin home made ginger snaps.


----------



## Alix (Mar 23, 2005)

OK, I know you told me this once before but I can't remember. What is double cream? Is it just higher fat content? Oh BTW, this looks wonderful, my husband is a raspberry/chocolate addict so this will be a nice dessert for Easter dinner.


----------

